# Shelby's Birthday today



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you had difficult day. She was a beautiful girl. I lost my Buddy 3 years and 5 months ago, he would be 13 in November and like you said I will never get over it. It is good to have Charlie but still I miss my Buddy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful Shelby, I believe there's a huge Birthday party in Heaven when one of our Bridge kids has a birthday. 

I know it's very hard when you lose that special Golden who holds a special place in your heart, but she will always be there and with you. 

I think it's good you continued the tradition, a wonderful way to honor your beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shelby*



mygoldengirl said:


> Today is very difficult. My Shelby girl would have turn 12 today. We lost her on 30 Dec 2013. Her heart gave out and was gone within a minute. She was are first golden and a true daddy's girl! To this day, I have not gotten over her and I think I never will. Anyway, we are keeping with our birthday tradition and having ice cream and cake tonight with our new pups Maggie & Casey. Happy Birthday Shel


Happy Birthday, sweet Shelby. I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are celebrating with you at the Bridge!


----------

